# Need Help please!



## RobW1466867990 (May 19, 2010)

Hi guys

My name is Rob Wilkinson and I am 17 years old.

I weigh about 9 stone which is way below average.

Please could you guys could leave some tips to firstly add weight and then gain muscle. Im not bothered about being huge, just not so skinny. Also I've got a gym membership and the workout ive been doing to try and build up my upper half hasn't been working whatsoever. Any tips would be great, Thanks, I really need some help and would really appreciate any tips.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would say make sure your eating enough (no fuel no gain).

Then me personally I would do full body workouts for a while but make sure you do your squats,deadlifts,bench press.

Then make sure you are resting inbetween gym sessions, iwould do this for at least a couple of months....

And after that you should start seeing some good gains,make sure you are keeping good form thru your exercises don't go to heavy to start with gradually work your way up..

Hope this helps a bit I'm sure you will get some other advice as everyone is willing to help

good luck mate.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would just eat 6 small meals a day mate. High in protien for every meal.

Train hard 3 x per week, then REST REST REST.

EAT,TRAIN, REST


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It has been said, but nutrition is number one eat well, high protein, complex carbs, and healthy fats, do the foundation exercises, squats deads bench press bent over row, pull ups, military press that sort of thing as heavy as you can but with good form, dont over train and don't keep working the same body parts over and over again, muscle is built with good nutrition and rest, and leave your mobile in thre locker!!


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

RobW said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Rob Wilkinson and I am 17 years old.
> 
> ...


hi rob.. at 21 i was 11 stone....:nod:..

Consistency is the answer mate... keep it simple as the others have said... eat every 2.5 to 3 hours... i would aim for a good complex carb with good protein source every meal.... also DEPENDS on how your daily life routine is i.e can you eat frequent due to work/school/uni etc.?

an example...

meal 1 :- 100gms of oats.(blended with Extreme Mass)... perfect meal and plenty of cals/carbs/protein.50gms of natural peanut butter

then meal 2:- Some basmati rice.(doesnt have to be plain rice uncle bens do a nice range or VEET in the white plastic trays... if you can eat whole pack at this meal with say 200gms of chicken.

meal 3:-here you could have the same... or go for the 3 scoops of extreme MASS. witha banana.

your carb sources should be OATS,RICE.Potatoes.whole grain Pasta(i find cous cous good and easy).add these to each protein source

Protein sources :- chicken,turkey.lean mince.steak. salmon.eggs..and a good protein powder

pick 6 meals and make from the sources above.....

so 100gms of cooked weight basmati rice = 30gms of carbs...

100gms of chicken breast = approx 30gms of carbs

so a meal of 200gms of rice and 200gms of chicken wiill give you 60gms of each... you did this over 6 meals total carbs = 360 total protein = 360gms... im pretty sure you will gain off that... for fats munch on some almonds /brazil nuts through the day.... and as said add some natural PButter to liquid meals......some will add olive oil to meals ... personally i cant stand the stuff...lol

try it and see

steve


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bigsteve has just give you a good example of a bulk up diet! So try and follow it, or something similar.

Get yourself a basic weights split routine to start off with and see how you fair. (there should be one on our bodybuilding training section)


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Just reiterating the 'GOOD FORM' comments mentioned above, I see too many 17 year olds throwing weights around at an alarming speed, arching thier backs and swinging their whole upper body to lift the weights, slowly followed by a big grunt and the sound of weights being thrown to the floor. Then followed by me giving them the :jerkit:

Good amount of weight that will make you work hard but not sacrifice form. :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey rob, 9 stone sucks (been there too at your age)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html


----------

